# JSP mit OracleWebserver?



## Salzblume (18. Mai 2004)

Hi,
ich soll eine dynamische Webseite zum Zugriff auf eine Oracledatenbank realisieren.
Kann ich das mit JSP?
Wo finde ich dazu Links?
Hab bisher nur mit asp gearbeitet.

Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar!


----------



## bygones (18. Mai 2004)

also vom prinzip her es geht es - hier in der firma wird es jedenfalls so realisiert....
mehr kann ich aber momentan leider nicht sagen - werde mich aber mal umschaun


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2004)

also bei mir geht das so:

```
public static Connection getCon() throws SQLException {
		String url = "jdbc:oracle:thin:@host:port:db";
		String user = "NAME";
		String pwd = "PASS";
		oracle.jdbc.pool.OracleConnectionCacheImpl ods =
			new oracle.jdbc.pool.OracleConnectionCacheImpl();
		ods.setURL(url);
		ods.setUser(user);
		ods.setPassword(pwd);
		return ods.getConnection();
	}
```
das Servlet im Hintergrund ruft dann einfach die Methode auf und erhält dann die DB - Connection...

[edit]oh - das läuft über Struts - ich weiß nicht ob das einfach in n JSP passt - ausprobieren  :wink: [/edit]


----------



## Salzblume (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,

in jsp sieht das ähnlich aus:

DriverManager.registerDriver(new oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver());
Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcracle://127.0.0.1/name", "User", "pw");


Damit erhalte ich aber noch folgende Fehlermeldung:

*Ungültiger Oracle-URL angegeben*

Irgendwie hab ich noch ein paar probleme mit dem oracle-Pfad.
In welcher Form muss das angegeben werden, damitt der Zugriff klappt?
Welcher Port ist einzustellen? Wo krieg ich den her?

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## bygones (19. Mai 2004)

da würde ich dann mal die DB - Admins fragen....
bei mir in der arbeit schaut es folgendermaßen aus:

```
"jdbc:oracle:thin:@rechner.ebi.ac.uk:1521:d002"
```


----------



## Salzblume (19. Mai 2004)

Hi,

die Angaben in der tnsnames.org von Oracle enthalten die Verbindungsdaten:


name =
(DESCRIPTION =
(ADDRESS_LIST =
(ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = hostname)(PORT = 1521))
)
(CONNECT_DATA =
(SERVICE_NAME = name1.hostname)
)
)

Im JSP-Quelltext habe ich dann eingetragen:

DriverManager.registerDriver(new oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver());
Connection conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbcracle:thinhostname:1521:name", "User", "pw");

Trotzdem funktioniert das nicht so.

Danke vorab : :roll:


----------



## abollm (21. Sep 2004)

Hallo,
auch wenn meine Antwort etwas verspätet ist, dennoch einige Hinweise zum Thema:

Auf den mitgelieferten Oracle-CDs sind eine Vielzahl von Java-Beispielen (u.a. JSP, Applets etc.), die auch bei einer typischen Oracle-DB-Installation auf dem Server installiert werden, z.B in folgenden Verzeichnissen:

../jsp/demo/
.../jdbc/demo/

Außerdem gibt es einige Oracle-Links, die evtl. brauchbar sein können, z.B.:

http://asktom.oracle.com/

Daneben ist natürlich Metalink von Oracle in der Regel stets ergiebig; hierzu brauchst du aber eine Zugriffsberechtigung.


----------

